# onion bulb shrinking



## PoohBear (May 19, 2007)

I've had an onion plant for several months now. The leaves have grown, but the bulb itself has shrunk significantly. Why is this?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Probably because its using all its stored nutrients to stay alive. 

You might try adding some fertilizer sticks underneath it and see if that helps.


----------

